# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  معلومات عن التفاح

## شجن

يقولون تفاحة في اليوم تغنيكِ عن زيارة الطبيب ، وهناك اسباب عديدة تجعلنا نتناول التفاح يوميا.. منها:

**يحتوي التفاح على فيتامين (ج) الذي يقي من الإنفلونزا والزكام

**غني بمادة البكتين وهي ألياف قابلة للذوبان

**مفيد للدورة الدموية ، فضغط الدم ينخفض بمجرد شم رائحة التفاح

**غني بالأحماض المقاومة للسرطان

**مفيد لعلاج الإمساك والإسهال
(5)(5)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة شجن على المعلومات

----------


## بيسان

(5)

----------


## شجن

العفو شبكة الناصرة وتسلم على المرور

تسلمي بيسان على المرور

----------


## القلب المكسور

معلومات رائعه 

مشكورة اختي

----------


## شجن

العفو اخي القلب المكسور وتسلم على الرد

----------


## بنوته

مشكوره على المعلومات

----------


## شجن

العفو بنوته

ومشكورة على الطله

----------


## ميمو

شكرا شجن


عالعموم التفاح هو فاكهة البنات المفضلة

----------


## أنت العزيز

مو بس مفضلة للبنات للكل طبعًا

أفضل الفواكه مذاقا 


مشكوووورة اختي شجن على المعلومات القيمة
عن التفاح وعساش عالقوة


تحياتي

----------


## شجن

العفو  ميمو والناصر

وتسلموا على المرور

----------


## alnassrah

[align=center]شكراً أخـتنا الكريمة على المشـاركة القيمة ..
والتي تتكلم عن نعمة من نعم الله التي أنعم بهـا علينــا وهي [ التفـاح ]

هذه الفـاكهة التي أن أكلت كل يوم واحدة منهـا لم تزر الطبيب ابداً ..

تسلم يالغالي وأتمنى من الجميـع الأستفـادة من هذه المعلومة[/align]

[align=center]وهنــا موضوع يحـوي معلومـات عن التفـاح بشكل أوسـع (6)

الموضوع[/align]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكورة أختي على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## hasson

يسلموو شجن على المعلمومات المفيدة

بنتظار جديدك

اخووكم:
hasson

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

كل الشكر شجن على المعلومه القيمه المفيده

----------


## شجن

العفو اخواني

ومشكورين على الردود الرائعه

بارك الله فيكم

----------

